# Corte electronico pequeño motor 12V



## acidhero (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola Buenas!
Tengo un problemilla con el coche y es que tiene un motor (12Vcc) el cual acciona una trampilla q tarda en abrir y cerrar aproximadamente unos 3 segundos.
La centralita le manda corriente alrededor de 12 segundos, entonces lo q pasa es q el motor al ser un piñon sin fin acaba rompiendo el mecanismo de la trampilla.
Es posible instalar algun tipo de pequeño circuito electrico q sea sensible a q el motor haga mas fuerza de la cuenta y corte el paso de la corriente?? 
O algun tipo de idea q se os ocurra para q cuando llegue y no te q no puede girar mas rompa el mecanismo??
Poner finales de carrera no se podria porque se alimenta a traves de 2 cables unicamente y la misma centralita ya le hace el inversor de giro...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 4, 2010)

mmm.. con  una resistecia shunt. creo que se puede.....tambien con un sensor hall o con un reed rele...
busca informacion y plantea tus dudas...

la idea es censar el consumo basicamente...

otra manera es con optocopladores abiertos....

Pd. procura escribir "Que" en lugar de "q"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Buscá "fusible electrónico"

Saludos !


----------

